# Rod Geek Blanks



## purple (Aug 22, 2007)

Has anyone built on a Rod Geek blank? They supposedly build blanks for St Croix.


----------



## PBC (Dec 12, 2018)

I have. They are made by St Croix in their facility in Mexico.


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

I have built a few, both from their Bass lineup and their Carbon lineup.

Here's a post from a thread on Rodbuilding.org by the Rod Geeks rep. May help to clarify their relationship with St. Croix.



> Hi All, here to clarify a few things:
> 
> 1) The blanks on our website labeled St Croix (i.e. the SCV) are made in Park Falls, WI, and therefore we are maintaining the St. Croix name brand on them.
> 
> ...


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

In 1977 Gordon Schluter revived the family business in Park Falls Wi. by surrounding himself with a very talented staff, not the least of which was Jason Bruner. Jason filled the role of chief blank designer and I believe he is still there today. Back in 2008 I had the opportunity to visit the factory along with members of the CRBG. One very cool aspect was that I had the chance to build my own blank, with guidance from the great people there, of course. Also, I won the prize for the farthest travelled to get there. It was a custom made slip cover for an ice fishing rod. HA! We all had a good laugh about that. Oh yeah, mid-August 56 degrees in the morning. I had a blast!


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

I've built several rods on their blanks.

Here are two you can look at for reference. They are great blanks and were a pleasure to build on:

https://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1676122

https://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1517514


----------



## purple (Aug 22, 2007)

*Fantastic rod work*

Your work is fantastic, the detail is great! Iâ€™m trying but got a long way to go when I see your work.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

TXFishSlayer said:


> I've built several rods on their blanks.
> 
> Here are two you can look at for reference. They are great blanks and were a pleasure to build on:
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness! You have talent. :cheers:


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

purple said:


> Your work is fantastic, the detail is great! Iâ€™m trying but got a long way to go when I see your work.





Whitebassfisher said:


> Oh my goodness! You have talent. :cheers:


Thanks for the compliments gents!


----------

